# Is this enough ventilation?



## ky_mantis (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a freshly molted adult Spiny Flower that is ready to move to a new enclosure. I have a  2.5 gallon aquarium that I made a custom lid to and drilled vent holes around 3 side. Is this enough ventilation?


----------



## Serle (Feb 4, 2018)

An aquarium of that size I would think that every time you opened the lid would move enough air for a few days , even without the holes. That said the more the better for some species .... cheers , Serle


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 5, 2018)

@ky_mantis Unless you plan on keeping the substrate moist it should be fine. If you do develop excess moisture/humidity adding some holes down low above the substrate will take care of it, and add cross-ventilation.


----------



## Mintmantis (Apr 9, 2018)

I house my mantids in home made of Lego, I have about that many holes as I use some technical bricks at the top and bottom. I've never had a single mismoult or mould issue. I do open the lids every day to say hello to them and wave a bit of fresh air in though.


----------



## ★ Ｔｒａｃｙ Ｇｒｅｙ ☆ (Jun 10, 2018)

~ @Mintmantis Can you send pics of your lego enclosure bc that sounds awesome!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 10, 2018)

My only heastitation would be that it could be hard for them to have good grip. I would suggest lining the top with toole or netting to make sure that your mantis has enough grip. Other than that, it looks like a great enclosure! Good job!

- MantisGirl13


----------

